# Anyone buy Spirit's "Frank-N-Cuted"??



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I got one at their after Halloween sale. I just took it out of the box today and am having trouble with it. Specifically, there seems to be an extra plug/wire and I can't figure out where it goes. (It looks similar to the plug that the AC adapter plugs into, but smaller.) If I can find someone who owns it, I'll send pictures.

-Chris
www.hauntstyle.com


----------



## MadWiz (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought one as well and wondered about the extra jack. My guess was that it was connected to the big red "demo" button that Spirit uses to demonstrate the animated props while they are on display. I can't find any other use for it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah that was my first guess too. The other wire makes the thing vibrate and light up with sound and everything so I can't really think of any other use for it. The only real problem with mine is that it doesn't vibrate so well but I got it for some ridiculous price like $80 or something after halloween so whatever.


----------

